# Can anybody convert this lamp module to take bi-pin bulbs?



## cernobila (Dec 14, 2007)

Yes, I have a challenge for some of you out there. I would like to know if it would be possible to convert the pictured 9V lamp module to take some of the bi-pin bulbs such as the WA1111 and others. This unit comes from a WE Eagle and would be running on 2x 18650 cells. The module is very solid, the reflector is alloy and the bezel has a glass lens......any takers?





























Just received some parts to fit a WA1111 lamp into my Maglite 2x C size light. Just for fun I took the WE Eagle bezel/head off the Eagle and placed it over the converted Maglite with the WA1111 in place. It does not screw on, so I had to hold it in place with my hand while trying out the performance of the Eagle head. I must say that the result was fantastic, the quality of the beam was very clean and even. There was adjustment possible from flood to tightening of the beam, the same as on the original lamp. The bulb fits into the existing Eagle reflector with plenty of space. Because the reflector is strong orange peel, this produced a very bright perfect flood.....I was very pleasantly surprised with the outcome and know that this combination of WE Eagle light, (Eagle 4 or Eagle 2 with 168 extender) 2x 18650 cells and a WA1111 lamp would be very popular if available for those that like their flood more than spot.......All that remains is to find somebody to make the bi-pin adaptor to make this work.


----------



## cernobila (Dec 17, 2007)

bump.....more information in above post...


----------

